
Show HN: MindWallet – A Wallet Generator for Ethereum, Monero, Litecoin, Bitcoin - patrickaljord
https://patcito.github.io/mindwallet/mindwallet_0.1_SHA256_8e30213e4e820816967618f098a94cf65b5222fb661544d0140878c100877c94.html
======
patrickaljord
I was bored this Sunday so I did this. What do you think?

It uses argon2 instead of scrypt as hash function, argon2 is supposed to be
safer. I did not write my own crypto. There's also a golang version that is
much faster. MindWallet is heavily based on the great MemWallet project itself
inspired by WarpWallet whose authors are of keybase.io and okcupid fame.

[https://dvdbng.github.io/memwallet](https://dvdbng.github.io/memwallet)

[https://keybase.io/warp/](https://keybase.io/warp/)

